# Anyone tried the varta silver dynamic battery as recommended



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

...by aandncaravanservices? http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

After hubby bought crap batteries before our trip last year which seem to have failed already I am now looking at replacements. I've always gone with the argument that leisure and starter batteries are different for obvious reasons but Allan's article states that this is not always the case. The varta silver dynamic 110ah are reasonably priced at £95.50 with free delivery from battery megastore and providing they will fit I'm thinking of going for those but wondered if anyone else has them?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Fatal flaw in my plan....they will not fit at they are 393mm wide and I only have 350mm to spare :?


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I had the same problem, will not fit in my batt box. So will be placing it in a seat locker next to the battery box.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Having said that, that is only if I use the existing 350mm x 350mm metal tray but I do have plenty of room for 2 separate batteries under the seat if I was to get new trays and put them longways from front to back in 2 separate sections (only separated by some metal bars so can still wire together etc). 

Firstly, I have googled battery trays and can't find somewhere that supplies them. Our friend could have made them for us but he's away and we leave before he comes back. Need 2 x metal trays 400mm x 210mm by Thursday if I am to get the Varta Silver Dynamic 110ah batteries


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I fitted the slightly smaller Varta Silver Dynamic 019 Battery (H3) - 100ah batteries earlier this year. Like your battery tray the larger ones would not fit. I have not seriously challenged the batteries as the van has mostly been on EHU or kept charged with the solar panel. However I've had no issues with the batteries or with Just Car Batteries who supplied them.

One thing to be aware of if you are thinking about 110ah batteries - Allan at Atlantic reckons that if you are using leisure batteries which together total more than 180ah then you should use an auxiliary charger on your Electroblock as damage can be caused to the Electroblock if you are having to charge discharged leisure batteries as well as putting a charge through the cab battery - details on his website. Anyway that is why I went with the slightly smaller batteries as not only do they fit but I haven't had to buy an auxiliary charger as I'm only 20ah over and seldom run the batteries too far down.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

peribro said:


> I fitted the slightly smaller Varta Silver Dynamic 019 Battery (H3) - 100ah batteries earlier this year. Like your battery tray the larger ones would not fit. I have not seriously challenged the batteries as the van has mostly been on EHU or kept charged with the solar panel. However I've had no issues with the batteries or with Just Car Batteries who supplied them.
> 
> One thing to be aware of if you are thinking about 110ah batteries - Allan at Atlantic reckons that if you are using leisure batteries which together total more than 180ah then you should use an auxiliary charger on your Electroblock as damage can be caused to the Electroblock if you are having to charge discharged leisure batteries as well as putting a charge through the cab battery - details on his website. Anyway that is why I went with the slightly smaller batteries as not only do they fit but I haven't had to buy an auxiliary charger as I'm only 20ah over and seldom run the batteries too far down.


Thanks Peribo. I have already checked with Udo Lang at Schaudt about the 220 battery bank in addition to the starter battery and he has confirmed that my EBL 220 will handle that perfectly. I too read Allan's information about that but I've got a feeling that refers to the EBL 99 and that each EBL may have a different capacity but don't quote me on that, I may be wrong but that's what I seem to have understood from talking to UDO.
I've managed to fit them the other way around, longways from front to back in 2 sections that have a bar between them. Going to wire them up today


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Having previously had trouble with my batteries I had contacted Udo who didn't express any concern to my setup which is 2 x 140ah with the EBL220 system,ended up getting the whole system replaced under warranty at the Frankia factory.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Varta Silver Dynamic Batteries*

A word of warning, I have a new Bailey Autograph 740 to which I fitted 2 x Varta Silver Dynamic batteries immediately after we bought it (they were in our previous Bessacarr for a short while). It has spent 5 weeks with the dealer due to an electrical fault. During that time they have fitted:
New PSU
New Charger
New Solar Controller
New Relay Board
Finally, in desperation, this morning the dealer removed the Varta batteries and fitted standard 110ah Leisure Batteries. Hey Presto!!! all fixed.
Moral of this story: If it don't say it's a leisure battery then it may not be compatible with all systems.
Gerry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Gerry.
My whole argument on so many things is 'stuff' has become so techno fangled now it's too clever for it's own good.
I have often considered up dating my van to a later one but as soon as I do I read about all the electronic problems owners are having and stay with my old pre electronic van.
And yes I have three 110a Varta Silver batteries.

Ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Gerry.
> My whole argument on so many things is 'stuff' has become so techno fangled now it's too clever for it's own good.
> I have often considered up dating my van to a later one but as soon as I do I read about all the electronic problems owners are having and stay with my old pre electronic van.
> And yes I have three 110a Varta Silver batteries.
> ...


Ray,
Yes, I think you are right. The more sophisticated the electronics, the less tolerant they are.
Gerry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting, although I've never believed in them as leisure batteries I have used one as my starter battery for 4 years and it has performed perfectly.

I'm sure I've read recently (on a different forum I think) that a couple of people have contacted Varta about using them as leisure batteries and were advised not to.

Kev


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

GerryD said:


> A word of warning, I have a new Bailey Autograph 740 to which I fitted 2 x Varta Silver Dynamic batteries immediately after we bought it (they were in our previous Bessacarr for a short while). It has spent 5 weeks with the dealer due to an electrical fault. During that time they have fitted:
> New PSU
> New Charger
> New Solar Controller
> ...


It would be very interesting to know what fault the Varta batteries where exhibiting that could causing the fault your van was suffering from.

Varta batteries are not "high tech" and they charge and discharge in the same way as any other flooded lead acid battery but, like any other product, they are capable of developing a fault.

I would not write off these batteries without knowing the exact cause of your problem.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> It would be very interesting to know what fault the Varta batteries where exhibiting that could causing the fault your van was suffering from.
> 
> Varta batteries are not "high tech" and they charge and discharge in the same way as any other flooded lead acid battery but, like any other product, they are capable of developing a fault.
> 
> I would not write off these batteries without knowing the exact cause of your problem.


Bill,

The batteries are not being written off, I'm sure I can find another use for them.

Van now has shiny new leisure batteries.

Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Bill,
> 
> The batteries are not being written off, I'm sure I can find another use for them.
> 
> ...


Just as there is no such thing as a "Digital tv aerial" there really is no such thing as "Leisure battery 12volts" just ordinary 12volts. 
I really can't think of any component that could distinguish the difference in the type of electricity produced by 2 different lead acid batteries.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Ray,
> Yes, I think you are right. The more sophisticated the electronics, the less tolerant they are.
> Gerry





raynipper said:


> Thanks Gerry.
> My whole argument on so many things is 'stuff' has become so techno fangled now it's too clever for it's own good.
> I have often considered up dating my van to a later one but as soon as I do I read about all the electronic problems owners are having and stay with my old pre electronic van.
> And yes I have three 110a Varta Silver batteries.
> Ray.


Pre electronic gizmo vans will be worth a fortune come an EMP where all the 'later' vans will be just toast :wink2:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

After years of buying dedicated 'leisure' batteries this time round we bought two silver varta's and have been absolutely delighted with them. Best batteries we've ever had without a doubt. We've just been away for three months with no hook up, sometimes staying up to a week in once place and they haven't dropped below 12 volts. 

On our return, the van sat for a month and we've just been out in it this weekend, drove 15 miles and the batteries have been hammered this weekend with lights/pump/fan and stereo on for two days solid and yes, it's still hasn't dropped below 12 volts.

Couldn't recommend them high enough.


----------

